# Ldbruffey contest prep/offseason log



## ldbruffey (Nov 20, 2018)

Currently 25 days out, I will log to the show then my next 2-3 years off. 

181 in the mornings

40 Min stairmaster in the am
6 days week 10 Min HIIT post workout

Diet
Meal 1
11 oz chicken
60 g cream of rice

Meal 2
11 oz chicken 
60 g cream of rice
75 g zuchini

Meal 3
2 scoops isolate
2 scoops pie fuel

Intra
2 scoops pharmgrade
50 g Karbolyn

Post
50 g isolate

Meal 4
11 oz chicken
75 g zuchini
60 g cream of rice

Meal 5
11 oz chicken 
150 g zuchini
6 oz yam

Meal 6
11 oz chicken 
150 g zuchini

Cycle:

100 t4
37.5 t3
8 ml synthetine
100 clen
50 eca
20 yohimbine
2000 gh frag
6 gh

100 test prop eod
100 test ace eod
100 mast prop eod
100 tren ace ed
100 winny
100 proviron
75 anavar
30 halo
20 nolvadex 
1 adex
2.5 letro eod
.5 caber 2 times week



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ldbruffey (Nov 20, 2018)

ldbruffey said:


> Currently 25 days out, I will log to the show then my next 2-3 years off.
> 
> 181 in the mornings
> 
> ...













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ldbruffey (Nov 20, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ldbruffey (Nov 20, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ldbruffey (Nov 20, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ldbruffey (Nov 21, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ldbruffey (Nov 21, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ldbruffey (Nov 21, 2018)

Brief update: continuing to lean out too fast 

Cardio dropped from 40 Min to 20 Min fasted

Added 1 tbs of pb to meals 1 and 4

Today having an additional meal of
6 oz salmon
3 cups rice
14 g Mac nut oil


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ldbruffey (Nov 22, 2018)

Post training


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sully (Nov 22, 2018)

Well, your conditioning is definitely going to drag your score down. 






Just messing with u. You look outstanding, especially for nearly a month out. You definitely know what you’re doing. How tall are you? Also, what class are you competing in?


----------



## ldbruffey (Nov 22, 2018)

5’7-8 will be at the top of middleweights


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## montego (Nov 22, 2018)

Shredded


----------



## Concreteguy (Nov 22, 2018)

Did Bleu Taylor draw up the cycle and diet?


----------



## ldbruffey (Nov 22, 2018)

I was already doing most of this on my own brought him to finish the job


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Concreteguy (Nov 23, 2018)

Then you must have a good understanding of gear and diet. Impressive.


----------



## ldbruffey (Nov 23, 2018)

I coach for a living and have learned from the best just needed someone to finish the job. 

Brief update: was ready sooner than we liked despite adding more food and taking cardio down

So instead of doing the holiday classic December 15th, I’ll be doing the Texas Cup on December 8th


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ldbruffey (Nov 23, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ldbruffey (Nov 23, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ldbruffey (Nov 23, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fitraver (Nov 23, 2018)

Hey bro clear your pm. Wanna shoot you a message.


----------



## teejey (Nov 23, 2018)

Looking good,brothrr

Sent from my VS835 using Tapatalk


----------



## ldbruffey (Nov 23, 2018)

Fitraver said:


> Hey bro clear your pm. Wanna shoot you a message.





One sec


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ldbruffey (Nov 23, 2018)

Last day being depleted then spike day tomorrow based on weight 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ldbruffey (Nov 26, 2018)

Woke up 183, going by the best look possible, growing and getting harder by the day. If I make middles I’ll do middles other wise it will be light heavies. 11 days til Texas Cup 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## montego (Nov 26, 2018)

ldbruffey said:


> Woke up 183, going by the best look possible, growing and getting harder by the day. If I make middles I’ll do middles other wise it will be light heavies. 11 days til Texas Cup
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Big show. Hopefully this year is a good turn out.


----------



## ldbruffey (Nov 27, 2018)

montego said:


> Big show. Hopefully this year is a good turn out.





Well see what happens!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ldbruffey (Nov 27, 2018)

ldbruffey said:


> Well see what happens!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Giant Lab (Nov 27, 2018)

awesome !


----------



## Leftkz (Nov 27, 2018)

Lookin great man


----------



## ldbruffey (Nov 28, 2018)

10 days out
20 Min fasted cardio
520 protein/300 carb/16 fat

Current AAS

100 tren ace ED
100 test Prop eod
6 iu gh
2 mg gh frag
8 ml synthetek l carn
100 t4
37.5 t3
100 clen
50 eca
150 winny
150 proviron 
100 var
40 halo
1 adex
2.5 letro
20 nolvadex
.5 caber 2x 

Will be adjusting protocol on Friday 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Leftkz (Nov 29, 2018)

You look awesome man!


----------



## striffe (Nov 29, 2018)

You look great. That is a lot of orals. Do you just run that for a few weeks before the show? I like your cycle a lot. How do you find synthetine/inj carn? I am a big fan but have never used that much. Good luck for your show.



ldbruffey said:


> 10 days out
> 20 Min fasted cardio
> 520 protein/300 carb/16 fat
> 
> ...


----------



## ldbruffey (Nov 29, 2018)

striffe said:


> You look great. That is a lot of orals. Do you just run that for a few weeks before the show? I like your cycle a lot. How do you find synthetine/inj carn? I am a big fan but have never used that much. Good luck for your show.





Only the last 3-4 weeks butt lower doses and build up. Most of the year I’m on dr prescribed trt at 150 mg with periodic blasts. 

Love l carn. Use it year round


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chiquinho (Dec 28, 2018)

great job! focus


----------



## Concreteguy (Dec 29, 2018)

I'm really happy for you! Aside from the show you must remember who your competing with. That's last years you. Your leaving nothing on the table and look the BEST you can possibly look at this moment. Be very proud of that maman.

 You look fucking great!!!!

 BTW: I'm starting with BT the first of the year. He has already sent me my plan (WOW) it scares me a little. I hope this old dawg can hang...…...morning cardio and training 6 days a week &$##@^& I was hurting just reading it. lol But I'M ALL IN!


----------



## nspaletta (Dec 29, 2018)

Looking great bro!


----------



## XlKiwi (Dec 30, 2018)

Did the frag do much mate...looking great btw.


----------

